# corn snake listed as 'blood'?



## Hectors (Aug 10, 2014)

Most of the time I see corns listed as _bloodred_ but this particular one is listed as _blood._ I'm not sure if this is just an abbreviation or a mix up from breeder to shop but it would be great if anyone knew what they meant. For all the confusion I get with morphs it really just could be something I've missed on the lists!


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

It's just a shortened form of bloodred. You'll see it most often in conjunction with other morphs, such as "Ghost blood" or "sunkissed blood".


----------

